# Ideas to keep crate in place in the house?



## Dooney's Mom

Since we have moved into our new house, Dooney is back in the crate until I am sure she has settled and won't kill the cat (not sure I will EVER feel safe leaving them alone unattended). When I first leave she of course goes nuts, and yes I am working on her SA. 

But my question is this- I want the crate in the living room on my wood laminate floor, but I want to protect my floor and not have her moving her crate all over and scratching my new floor. I can't put a rug under the crate- she SOMEHOW manages to shred any rug/blanket I put her crate on. I did just get a "anti-fatigue mat" for under her crate, but when I got home today, she had moved it off the mat a wee bit. I'm thinking my last resort would be a stall mat, or "tying" the bottom of the metal crate to the holes in the anti-fatigue mat.

Anyone else have this issue, or have any suggestions I haven't thought of? Of course by the time I get this figured out, she will settle down.


----------



## m1953

I got some of those little felt pads that stick to the parts on the bottom of the kennel that touches the wood floor. Nala doesn't notice them like she would a towel or small area rug, so she leaves them alone.


----------



## doggiedad

how does your dog get to whatever you're usuing for
a floor covering? i laid towels or a rug under my dogs
crate. maybe a rubber mat might stop her from moving
the crate.


----------



## GatorDog

You could try putting a bath mat or any rubbery mat underneath it.


----------



## TaZoR

How about the velcro tape to keep the crate in place on the floor or mat. Or the non skid sandpapery tape for safety strips on steps or in the tub. I would hotglue something like caulkstrip u use around a tub to the bottom edge of crate..look and ask in home depot


----------



## Dooney's Mom

doggiedad said:


> how does your dog get to whatever you're usuing for
> a floor covering? i laid towels or a rug under my dogs
> crate. maybe a rubber mat might stop her from moving
> the crate.


I have NO idea how she gets to it, but she has several times now. She is a friggin houdini!!!!

Thank you everyone for the ideas- I will give them a shot too!


----------



## bocron

I've cut up yoga mats and those work pretty well.


----------



## carmspack

go to the local box store home depot or carpeting flooring store . There is underpad which you put under carpets to prevent them from slipping and sliding. Won't harm your floor and will restrict motion of the crate , unless she tips it on its side . You can get smaller versions of this in the kitchen wares department , Walmart even, rolls of anti slip for cutlery drawers.
Get one for each corner of the crate to rest on .

Carmen


----------



## rshkr

3m safety tape, it's like rubber sandpaper use on docks/ wet stairs/ boats to prevent slipping. home depot has the rougher version, try ace for the softer one.


----------

